
Show HN: Dhole, a developer-friendly cryptography interface built on libsodium - some_furry
https://dholecrypto.com
======
some_furry
A while ago, I made a libsodium wrapper for my personal projects (which I
eventually plan to use in hobby game dev).

I'm going to be porting it to a few more languages in the near future, for
projects that myself and my friends are building.

However, it should be generally useful to anyone wanting their cryptography
APIs to be almost mind-numbingly easy.

